# Grinder for espresso and filter



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for a

Completely open to suggestions, but I'm looking at an MC2 or MDF.

I think I'd rather have the MC2, but I keep hearing that the problem I'll have will be changing from one to the other. Is this something I'll actually have difficulty with? Is there any way to mark some point on the dial for the two grind settings for my own use?

Or, is there something else I should look at? I'm happy to go second hand but ideally from somewhere I can trust.

Thanks!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Personally I don't believe one that is good at both exists. You need a stepless grinder for espresso which the MC2 is and is good value for a starter, but try adjusting that between espresso and filter regularly and you will have no wrists left, i'm talking about 200 full turns between the two. Better to get the MC2 for espresso only and a hand grinder for filter.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I would say that it is close to impossible to use the MC2 for filter and espresso. The worm movement is so slow that it wouldn't surprise me if it was 50+ full turns of the knob to move between the two. This does mean that the espresso adjustment is very precise though.

I believe the Baratza Encore can do espresso and filter so that might be worth a look.


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

How does the MC2 compare to a quality hand grinder? I'm not too averse to the effort involved...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Baratza Encore could be a better option


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Hrmm... Baratza Encore/Maestro Plus does seem like a very good option!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Encore will do espresso, Maestro wont. But Maestro better (according to David Walsh) for brewed coffee.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

or you could get 2 second had MC2's for half the price of a Encore or Maestro and that way you can have two different beans for brewed and espresso as well,

thas my plan anyway and looking at the quality of grind between an MC2 and some grinders 4 x the price, i cant see the price justification, and some £300 plus grinders seam to produce clumpier results than the MC2. the only down side is the very slow worm drive. if the worm drive was mounted on a secondary plate with a course adjustment it would be so much better.


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

2 grinders? Madness! Would if I could but I just don't have the space unfortunately. Baratza Encore is looking better and better...


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Didn't someone on here get an Encore on here the other week and have trouble using it for espresso?


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Yes but i think in the end they had to shim the bottom burrs up quite a bit but i dont know what this would do for the brewed side of things?? http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6967-Baratza-Encore-for-Espresso found it, maybe PM them and ask if they us it for both


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

good evening toucan, i recently bought this http://http://www.amazon.co.uk/Graef-CM80-Brushed-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B002P9CFCK off a fellow coffee forum member and find it excellent.

It is stepped so no worm twisting all night between different grinds.


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

A plan is a basis for change.

Baratza Encore looks to be difficult to find in the UK. I'm impulsive.

So, Graef CM-80 or Baratza Virtuoso?

Any thoughts? Leaning towards Virtuoso... Reviews online to seem to put the Encore and Virtuoso on level pegging, although they do say that the new Virtuoso with some sort of upgrade that was released in March of this year would be better. Then I just have to wonder whether or not I'm getting one built after March or not.

Perhaps a mortar and pestle.


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

Its me - the Encore owner and yes I am happy with both the grind for Espresso & filter. I did have some trouble at first getting the grind fine enough as the factory setting my Encore was a little course (this might be a Europe thing). However one of the selling points of the Baratza is that it can be re-calibrated - see this link for details:-

http://www.baratza.com/wp-content/uploads/recalibration.pdf

I still wanted the grind to be finer so Baratza support suggested moving some shims in the gear box which again worked but was a little more involved. If you happy using a screwdriver it definitely should be on your short list as you can tweak it to your liking either making the grind range more course or finer. If you are in the Bristol area then you are welcome to pop in and have a look. For Espresso only I know the MC2 as had good feedback here but as the Encore is my first Burr Grinder I can't compare the two.

I got my Encore from CoffeeOmega who had it for a good price and were doing a 10% forum discount so it might be worth PM them as they are a forum sponsor.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a Baratza Virtuoso and adjusted it for a finer grind, I personally think its a great grinder.

The newer models have better burrs now as well.

http://blog.thecoffeeshop.co/baratza-virtuoso-grinder-sample-of-grind/

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I had the virtuoso and I really rated it as a grinder. The only problem is that when I was using it, I basically had the choose between setting zero and 1. If it wasn't either of them then I was screwed. Now I've got the Vario, I have loads of options inbetween and I find it indispensable when you just need to add 2 secs to a shot time. It's great to be able to make a few clicks on the micro adjustment and have it pretty much spot on. I wouldn't trade that adjustability for anything. Then being able to just wack the macro setting up to 8 or 9 and have a great grind for brewed. Brilliant! Saying that the Vario is a bit too expensive for most.

I've got to say, on a tight budget, I'd probably go for MC2 for espresso and another cheap grinder for press as the MC2 simply can#t be used for both.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah you definitely want stepless for espresso. Which will mean you will likely want a separate grinder for brewed.


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Preciso? Stepped, but with finer adjustments...


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Toucan, might seem like a huge expense at the moment, but to be honest, if you're pretty sure you'll be into this "coffee thing" for a while then spending around £350 on something like a Vario will be money well spent.

I'm quite happy with my Virtuoso, and at half the price does a great job, but as chimpsinties pointed out, there is a lack of fine control.

I adjusted mine for a finer grind, so I now use anything from 0-3 for espresso and around 15 for my French press.

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's Kat & Gail's take on the Encore. I personally wouldn't like to be living on the edge of what it can do all the time, you need some room to move.


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Preciso! It's mine!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Good choice I think


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

And within 30 minutes, first clever coffee dripper dripped!

Difference in course grind consistency is absolutely superb.

The most important part though, the coffee is superb! Perhaps slightly underextracted, I think I can afford to lengthen the extraction slightly or fine the grind... Nice have the option.


----------

